# FurMeets in Moncton?



## mrfoxboy (Jan 29, 2009)

Title says it all, I'm on the lookout for both furries in the Moncton, New Brunswick area, and furmeets in said area.


----------



## mrfoxboy (Jan 29, 2009)

Because I was planning a meet-up.


----------



## Irreverent (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe at Mount A?


----------



## mrfoxboy (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah, maybe at Mount A...


----------



## SacuraShadow (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey I'd love to see some Moncton Furs. I need furry friends I'm tired of not being able to be myself.


----------



## Mangopop (Jan 3, 2021)

I think I’m a little late, but like, I’m in Moncton


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 3, 2021)

Woah ho! Talk about a necro!


----------



## Mambi (Jan 3, 2021)

Mangopop said:


> I think I’m a little late, but like, I’m in Moncton



Definitely a little late, but if it means anything, I live about an hour away so small world! <_smiles and boops your nose playfully>_


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 7, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Definitely a little late, but if it means anything, I live about an hour away so small world! <_smiles and boops your nose playfully>_


>_>
Oromocto/Fredericton area?


----------



## Mambi (Jan 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> >_>
> Oromocto/Fredericton area?



Lower...Fundy Coast area.


----------



## Shad0w_Rabbit (Jan 8, 2021)

Riverview?


----------



## Shad0w_Rabbit (Jan 8, 2021)

Its nice there


----------



## Citron_thesharky (Oct 14, 2021)

Dieppe?


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2021)

Citron_thesharky said:


> Dieppe?



My brother in law lives there. I'm about an hour away.


----------



## Citron_thesharky (Oct 14, 2021)

Mambi said:


> My brother in law lives there. I'm about an hour away.


He is a furry too?


----------



## Mambi (Oct 14, 2021)

Citron_thesharky said:


> He is a furry too?



I wish, that would hilarious to see knowing him! <_lol_> But sadly no...I doubt it.


----------



## Citron_thesharky (Oct 15, 2021)

Well you never know until you try, right? For me it started, a few years back with a hood+paws combo hood (not fursona). To a squeaky tail.... then to partial suit.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 4, 2022)

yo,i'm only about a hour and 1/2 away (fredericton).


----------

